# JAMIE EASON   (Lucky)



## The Monkey Man (Jun 18, 2008)

So, who out of all us regular schlubs had the honor of meeting Miss Eason "In the Flesh"?


I met her and had a short conversation with her at the 2006 OLY EXPO...

I think this was before she got really popular, and think I was lucky to speak to her in a personal, more informal space...

IE: She wasn't working a booth at the time.

Although she did blow me off to quickly go talk to Flex Wheeler - 



ANYONE ELSE?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 18, 2008)

Lumbergh fucked her


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 18, 2008)

I met Flex Wheeler when he rented a Ferrari....


----------



## Arnold (Jun 18, 2008)

never met her, I think I might be afraid to, I would probably act like an uncontrollable idiot.


----------



## tomuchgear (Jun 18, 2008)

my wife and i met her at the arnold. the wife and jamie talked for a good few minutes. she was very friendly i talked with her boyfriend rich really nice guy.


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 18, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> her boyfriend rich really nice guy.



He better be.  Lucky bastard.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 18, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> He better be.  Lucky bastard.



no shit.


----------



## Nate K (Jun 18, 2008)

get off her nuts


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## AKIRA (Jun 19, 2008)

Nate K said:


> get off her nuts



Seriously.

I would fuck her.  Hard.  There are times I come on here and see a random photo of her on the front page that looks good, so I click on it.  I normally HATE her facial poses.  Theyre just, silly.  Like shes trying too hard.

Her tits look like baseballs instead of melons.  Her ass is too small and her eyes are...I guess, ugly.

I already said I would fuck her hard, but the level of obsession with her surprises me.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 19, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Seriously.
> 
> I would fuck her.  Hard.  There are times I come on here and see a random photo of her on the front page that looks good, so I click on it.  I normally HATE her facial poses.  Theyre just, silly.  Like shes trying too hard.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arnold (Jun 19, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Seriously.
> 
> I would fuck her.  Hard.  There are times I come on here and see a random photo of her on the front page that looks good, so I click on it.  I normally HATE her facial poses.  Theyre just, silly.  Like shes trying too hard.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 19, 2008)

Prince said:


>



heh heh heh.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## DaMayor (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't have a problem with little baseballs.

I think AKIRA must be more of an Aunt Jemima man.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## TheObeseLifter (Jun 20, 2008)

Aside form her hair cut, why is she so popular?

They damn near shove her down your pupils a bb.com we're tired of looking at her.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 20, 2008)

Agreed.  Its not something thats bad to look at, its just an interesting observation when you stop to look at the fact that shes around a lot.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2008)

TheObeseLifter said:


> They damn near shove her down your pupils a bb.com *we're tired of looking at her.*



not me.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 20, 2008)

What's with all of this resentment fellahs?

She's a cute girl.


AKIRA sounds like a frustrated fag with issues.

Wait a minute......AKIRA *IS *a frustrated fag with issues.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> AKIRA sounds like a frustrated fag with issues.
> 
> Wait a minute......AKIRA *IS *a frustrated fag with issues.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 20, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> What's with all of this resentment fellahs?
> 
> She's a cute girl.
> 
> ...



I guess you seemed to miss the part where I said I would fuck her.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 20, 2008)

Jamie Eason is a rare creature that can withstand the abuse of her career on her body and still bust out with feminine sex appeal. She is one of the few fitness models that can do that. I think that is why she is so popular.


***Ninja Edit***

I don't think I would get tired of looking at her either. I'd take Jamie over Obama anyday.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I guess you seemed to miss the part where I said I would fuck her.



that is one chick that I would NOT _fuck_, I would lick her, eat her, rub her and make sweet love to her, and make her have multiple orgasms until she passed out.


----------



## goob (Jun 21, 2008)

I met her once before she was famous.  I was working out and she walked in.  She reached for a set of dumbells, but I was in the way. That clumsy and goofy moment meant that we got talking. She was sweet and had a charming Texan drawl, I slipped into suave mode. One thing led to another and we ended up having sex on a treadmill and then the smith machine, which she asked me to tie her wrists to with straps.  

She was'nt all that good, so I never called her back.  I'd give her a 6 for effort.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jun 21, 2008)

goob said:


> I met her once before she was famous.  I was working out and she walked in.  She reached for a set of dumbells, but I was in the way. That clumsy and goofy moment meant that we got talking. She was sweet and had a charming Texan drawl, I slipped into suave mode. One thing led to another and we ended up having sex on a treadmill and then the smith machine, which she asked me to tie her wrists to with straps.
> 
> She was'nt all that good, so I never called her back.  I'd give her a 6 for effort.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 21, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I guess you seemed to miss the part where I said I would fuck her out of frustration.



Nope.


----------



## tomuchgear (Jun 21, 2008)

goob said:


> I met her once before she was famous.  I was working out and she walked in.  She reached for a set of dumbells, but I was in the way. That clumsy and goofy moment meant that we got talking. She was sweet and had a charming Texan drawl, I slipped into suave mode. One thing led to another and we ended up having sex on a treadmill and then the smith machine, which she asked me to tie her wrists to with straps.
> 
> She was'nt all that good, so I never called her back.  I'd give her a 6 for effort.



so what is that your wildest wet dream, and her worst nightmare?


----------



## goob (Jun 21, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> so what is that your wildest wet dream, and her worst nightmare?


 
What is my wildest wet dream?

I don't want to spoil it, but involves your wife....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 21, 2008)

goob said:


> I met her once before she was famous.  I was working out and she walked in.  She reached for a set of dumbells, but I was in the way. That clumsy and goofy moment meant that we got talking. She was sweet and had a charming Texan drawl, I slipped into suave mode. One thing led to another and we ended up having sex on a treadmill and then the smith machine, which she asked me to tie her wrists to with straps.
> 
> She was'nt all that good, so I never called her back.  I'd give her a 6 for effort.


----------



## tomuchgear (Jun 21, 2008)

goob said:


> What is my wildest wet dream?
> 
> I don't want to spoil it, but involves your wife....



 thats funny my wildest wet dream involves my wife as well.


----------

